# Arenas drops 60 on the Lakers



## ChiBron

He's got 32 pts, 5 rebs and 4 assists against the Wizards so far on 10-15 shooting. *7-8 from 3pt land*. Still 14 minutes to go in the game. Back to Back 50 point games looks like a done deal w/ the way he's got it going. I don't know if he even hit a FG in the 1st qtr.

Who was the last player to drop back to back 50 point games?


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Allen Iverson did in 2001 i think


----------



## jdg

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Antawn Jamison did it a couple of years ago. I have no idea if that is the last time it was done though...

I think it's too early to say it's a lock for 50 though. It may be a good bet, but not a lock.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Yeah, he had 2 points in the first quarter off free throws...then he went off on the Wizards...however, I don't care what he does if the Lakers lose. They're currently down right now, and basically have been all game...awesome job by him nonetheless.


----------



## lakegz

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Jamison was the last guy to do the back to back 50 point games. he did it 3 or 4 years ago. KObes gonna need to do it if the lakers want to win again. a little defense would be more important though


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

By the way, he's 7/9 now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

I remember Jamison doing it back when he was with the Warriors, and wasn't one of the games against the Lakers? Ironic since he is involved in this game now.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

That last 3 pointer was way out there


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

32 points, 7/10 3pt, i hope he doesnt do wat VC did and get 0/10 from 3pt in like the last qtr


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Wizards ain't folding though. Up 90-80 after 3. They're gonna need the 10 point cushion going into the final 4th qtr.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

don't wanna be the one to rub it in 'cuz I like Kobe, but his team's down by 10 heading into the 4th. 

They really miss Odom in LA.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

7-10 now. These threads seem to be the ultimate jinx. I remember reading the box score before I read the Vince Carter three pointer threads and said to myself how it's amazing that a guy can start like 8-9 and finish 9-20 (from three point). 

An 18 point 4th quarter is not easy. I'd say he ends up with 40-45ish, but he might need 50 to pull out the win tonight with no Odom in the lineup.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



Yao Mania said:


> don't wanna be the one to rub it in 'cuz I like Kobe, but his team's down by 10 heading into the 4th.


That's because Smush has taken more shots and missed.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Those wizard jerseys are UGLY


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



Yao Mania said:


> They really miss Odom in LA.


Was he really that big of a difference maker on D? It's LA's D that's been brutal since he went down.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Arenas is having a better night AND his team is winning.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Gilbert freaking Arenas 

Kobe needs 18 more for 50 and I think that's what LA needs from him to pull this one off.

Down 13 w/ 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Down 14 now with 8:29 left...


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

lol why is sasha thinking he is kobe


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Farmar playing very well


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



DuMa said:


> lol why is sasha thinking he is kobe


Because he's a ****ing moron. I don't understand Phil's strategy in this case whatsoever...

Arenas is playing great, by the way. 38 points on 12/22 shooting, along with 6 boards and 6 assists.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

i cant believe it, wizards are winning @LA and now they have to verse denver tomorow without jr smith or carmelo :S


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Arenas done turned it up and put this game out of reach. Great all-around game for Gilbert.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Arenas done turned it up and put this game out of reach. Great all-around game for Gilbert.


Not yet


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Nevermind.. Forgot to FF..


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Hmmm...we suck.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

The game just got interesting for anyone that cares...


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Amazing comeback. There's something abt PJ's teams in crunch time.

Wizards making it tougher on themselves by missing FTs. Can you imagine them losing this game despite holding a double digit lead even until abt the 2 minute mark?


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

I just knew Brian Cook would score.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

HOOOOOOOOOOOOLY ****!

Lakers tie it up! I LOVE BRIAN COOK!


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

COOK!!!!

Tie game w/ 5.7 secs left.

What a choke job by Washington.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Damn, Brian Cook usually doesn't hit anything that's wide open.

Kobe and Arenas stepped up big in the second half, should be interesting to see the final seconds play out.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Ot!!!


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Jack Nicholson is a Lakers fan...I GET THE ****ING POINT.

Great game, though. Lakers have a flair for the dramatic.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

This team does not give up. 46 points in the 4th quarter!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This team does not give up. 46 points in the 4th quarter!


that's insane...

looks like Radman's finally got his shooting touch going tonight


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Great game.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Finally Arenas gets his 50 point game


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

great game. arenas is stepping up for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

The Wizards run such crisp dive cuts...that part of their offense is a thing of beauty. All of the passers fully commit to throwing bullets, too. They've threaded the needle quite a few times tonight.

And Sasha Vujacic of all people. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

LOL Gilbert hitting FGs like it's nothing but can't make 2 consecutive FTs.


----------



## bball_1523

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

arenas keeps going 1/2 from the FT line. If he would've made one of the pair work before OT, they could've won.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Looks like the best game of Gilbert's career if you ask me. 55 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists. Obviously great scoring performance but also great all around game and great play in crunchtime (aside from free throw shooting).


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

arenas with a knife and twist!


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

HOLY **** ARENAS


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Arenas shoots 30 footers like free throws sometimes. Clutch shots.

Kobe needs to start being aggressive now.


----------



## bball_1523

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

arenas is out of control, can he get 60?


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Whoah, 

58/8/8 for Gilbert! Holy s***


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Arenas! He's about to drop 60 tonight.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

They forced the ball out of Kobe's hands this quarter. Good defense


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Pretty good game by the chucker.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

If the recent past is any indication, the Lakers are going to steal the inbound pass and Kobe is going to bank in a three from halfcourt with the shot clock running out. They've crushed teams in crunch time this year.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

wizards cant finish games at the free throw its almost sickening.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

WOW another split from the FT line.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Arenas is no doubt a clown lol


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Congrats Arenas for being the only player other than Wilt Chamberlain to score 60 against the Lakers.

That's a pretty incredible stat!


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

LOL arenas bows to the crowd. 

what a night 60/8/8


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

He finally made both . Congrats to Arenas for the BIG 60!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

60/8/8 for Gilbert, and he was guarded by Kobe for almost the whole 4th/OT.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

someone rename this thread to Arenas'


----------



## blh5387

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

wow, what a game, it's too bad i don't have nbatv!


----------



## @[email protected]

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Can i say Kobe is ARENAS *****?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Wow...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*



DuMa said:


> someone rename this thread to Arenas'


done, and hope SPMJ doesn't mind!

congrats to Gilbert. When he's hot, he's hot.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

damn....amazing game by Gilbert


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land.*

Pathetic defensive performance overall by the Lakers. Kobe's lack of aggression was also pissing me off. He kept passing to bums like Sasha and insisting that they chuck up shots.

Arenas was amazing. Greatest single-game performance vs. the Lakers I have ever seen.

Kobe: 48/8/10
Radmanovic: 27/3
Walton: 15/8/11

Arenas: 60/8/8
Jamison: 25/13/2
Butler: 27/2/3

Annoying because I knew the Lakers wouldn't be able to pull that one out. I'm sick of great players on mediocre teams lighting up the Lakers at the Staples Center.

Michael Redd...Chris Paul...Gilbert Arenas...who's next?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Damn, the Lakers gave up 67 points in a 24 minute half, and 21 points in a 5 minute overtime (which from a pace standpoint, is like a 50 point quarter). The Wizards have up a 77 point half though in the 3rd and 4th quarters. Not a lot of defense I would say. Crazy game though. Arenas was ridiculous and Kobe was 45-10-8 on 15-24 and yet somehow wasn't even the star of the show tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



@[email protected] said:


> Can i say Kobe is ARENAS'*****?


You can say Kobe, and the whole rest of the Lakers' team are Gilbert's *****es...has he EVER had a bad game against us?

I swear to God this is like the 3rd or 4th time he has put up 40+ vs. LA.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

were either of these teams playing defense at all??

wow.. just wow!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



HayesFan said:


> were either of these teams playing defense at all??
> 
> wow.. just wow!


have you ever watched the wizards?

(the answer is no, they dont play defense)


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Good job Kwame... way to show who got the better end of that trade.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Great game. Arenas was amazing in front of his hometown crowd and all his fans that were there. The best offensive performance of the year. I wanted Mo Evans to guard Arenas in OT because Kobe was getting burned because of the foul trouble he was in. It didn't happen though. After the fast paced action this season, maybe they shouldn't switch to the new ball? 2 great Laker games at Staples this weekend.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Damian Necronamous said:


> You can say Kobe, and the whole rest of the Lakers' team are Gilbert's *****es...has he EVER had a bad game against us?
> 
> I swear to God this is like the 3rd or 4th time he has put up 40+ vs. LA.


I hate to say it, but Arenas owned the Lakers tonight. Hope they are look at the mirror tonight and have a goo dlook at themselves, starting with Phil jackson,


----------



## Diable

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



HayesFan said:


> were either of these teams playing defense at all??
> 
> wow.. just wow!


Defense doesn't much enter into Wizards games.They don't really try to guard people and noone can really guard them when they are on.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Jamel Irief said:


> Good job Kwame... way to show who got the better end of that trade.


It's tough when the Lakers refuse to get the ball inside to him when he works hard to get position.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Don't know why Phil went with Kobe defending Arenas to end the game and OT: He had 5 fouls plus I don't think he can stay with the lower to the ground and ultra quick Arenas on a consistent baiss


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



bballlife said:


> It's tough when the Lakers refuse to get the ball inside to him when he works hard to get position.


I don't blame them, he finishes around the rim with the ferocity of a butterfly.

Bynum on the other hand can finish, and therefore gets the ball in the post.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Pimped Out said:


> have you ever watched the wizards?
> 
> (the answer is no, they dont play defense)


they played pretty good D on Kobe down the stretch but forgot about everyone else.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



bballlife said:


> It's tough when the Lakers refuse to get the ball inside to him when he works hard to get position.


the fact that he doesnt have an offensive post game to use on the occasions where he actually manages to catch the ball, its not surprising they dont give him the ball.

btw, is his help defense as atrocious as it was last year?


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



DuMa said:


> they played pretty good D on Kobe down the stretch but forgot about everyone else.


They weren't playing good defense on Kobe he was just passing out of triple teams. When the role guys started missing the lakers stated losing. 

Kobe played a great game , Phil Jackson had a mindlock not traping arenas and taking the ball outta his hands is all. The Wizards did it to Kobe the lakers didn't respect him enough to do it and it cost us the damn game. 

Terrible strategies by PJ. And smoking hot Arenas happened to the lakers. 

What a game though. 

Arenas is lethal.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



jazzy1 said:


> They weren't playing good defense on Kobe he was just passing out of triple teams. When the role guys started missing the lakers stated losing.
> 
> Kobe played a great game , Phil Jackson had a mindlock not traping arenas and taking the ball outta his hands is all. The Wizards did it to Kobe the lakers didn't respect him enough to do it and it cost us the damn game.
> 
> Terrible strategies by PJ. And smoking hot Arenas happened to the lakers.
> 
> What a game though.
> 
> Arenas is lethal.


Now we understand how Yao might have felt, when they lost to the lakers, when his supporting cast couldn't make shots.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Pimped Out said:


> the fact that he doesnt have an offensive post game to use on the occasions where he actually manages to catch the ball, its not surprising they dont give him the ball.
> 
> btw, is his help defense as atrocious as it was last year?



He probably has the worst hands in the league, but when he gets the ball inside, one-on-one, and he doesnt crap his shorts, he has some footwork, a few counters, and a little hook shot. He has shown quite a bit of improvement this season. 

I can't blame the Lakers for constantly looking him off, but it's a fact that the triangle is at it's best when the post is established. The ball was running through Brown Wednesday when they went up 27 on the Rockets.


----------



## 23isback

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

When arenas is off he's off, but when he's on fire like this, no one can stop him.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

wasn't kobe 7-7 from 3pt land at one point? (the thread title)

also, do you think anybody will go over 60 the remainder of the season?


----------



## mysterio

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Best player drafted out of the second round, ever... Does anyone have a link to a clip of Arenas bowing? Was the crowd offended by it, or did they applaud him?


----------



## PFortyy

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

very very good game!


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

MAN Arenas and Kobe absolutely dominated, both nearly triple doubling, kobe mustve put up his best stats for ages, 45 points, 10 assists, 8 rebounds, nice job


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



melo4life said:


> MAN Arenas and Kobe absolutely dominated, both nearly triple doubling, kobe mustve put up his best stats for ages, 45 points, 10 assists, 8 rebounds, nice job


not as good as kidd's 38-14-14 though. 

had to defend him


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

The Wizards have now won 6 of 7 games in which Arenas averaged is 37.1 ppg, 5.9 apg and 2.4 spg. More importantly, everyone is getting involved and running Eddie Jordan's offense effectively. Over the past 5 games, Butler has averaged 24 ppg and Jamison and Stevenson have averaged 20 ppg and 10 ppg respectively. The Wizards still need to improve defending the 3 point shot since they were the worst in the league coming into the Laker game, but the Wizards have to be encouraged over these past 7 games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



melo4life said:


> MAN Arenas and Kobe absolutely dominated, both nearly triple doubling, kobe mustve put up his best stats for ages, 45 points, 10 assists, 8 rebounds, nice job


Except for the previous game, lol...when he had 53/10/8 and we actually won.


----------



## essbee

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

as others have said the complete ignoring of kwame is a problem. not because i think he's great but you need the variety in your attacks. Either way the big problem was defense so it didn't matter. Interesting to see vlad rad actually DO something but funny that he had no contribution other than shooting.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Absolutely no defense played by either team, but one of the most exciting games of the year easily. Arenas with a career night, absolutely raping anyone on the Lakers that got near him. Crazy that Gilbert would have been a real rarity 10 years ago but today he's like any other incredibly talented scoring threat on the perimeter. Well done Gil, you definitely deserved this W.


----------



## Minstral

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



EHL said:


> Absolutely no defense played by either team, but one of the most exciting games of the year easily. Arenas with a career night, absolutely raping anyone on the Lakers that got near him. Crazy that Gilbert would have been a real rarity 10 years ago but today he's like any other incredibly talented scoring threat on the perimeter. Well done Gil, you definitely deserved this W.


I don't know what you're talking about. Kobe #24 outplayed him and Lakers should have won. We win this game 9/10. errrr....


----------



## Cap

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Minstral said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Kobe #24 outplayed him and Lakers should have won. We win this game 9/10. errrr....


No.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



EHL said:


> Absolutely no defense played by either team, but one of the most exciting games of the year easily. Arenas with a career night, absolutely raping anyone on the Lakers that got near him. Crazy that Gilbert would have been a real rarity 10 years ago but today he's like any other incredibly talented scoring threat on the perimeter. Well done Gil, you definitely deserved this W.


I know, when Shaq got 62 or whatever it was against the Clippers 6 years ago it seemed like one of the most jaw dropping performances I would ever see. Now thanks to Kobe and his outbursts Arenas' night seems like no big deal.


----------



## wightnoiser

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-061218

Kobe's postgame comments:

"You tip your hat and say, 'See you next time,'" he said. "I don't think he has a conscience. I really don't. He was chucking out there. He took some horrible shots and he made some big ones. I don't get a chance to play him much. I'll be ready next time."

:lol:

Edited for link


----------



## One on One

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Great game....Arenas is the man! Nobody is better offensively. He had his best minutes while Kobe was guarding him. Think about what you wanna do next time Kobe cause Gil ain't no ordinary player. Sixty, I said 60.


----------



## One on One

*Gilbert drops 60 on the Lakers!*

Wow no thread for this...we really are dead over here. What a game! Best game of Gil's career: 60/8/8.

Whoops I just saw the game thread said 11/17 instead of 12/17 so I missed it. Anyways props to Gil and I'd say this deserves its own thread anyways.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



wightnoiser said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-061218
> 
> Kobe's postgame comments:
> 
> "You tip your hat and say, 'See you next time,'" he said. "I don't think he has a conscience. I really don't. He was chucking out there. He took some horrible shots and he made some big ones. I don't get a chance to play him much. I'll be ready next time."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Edited for link


Of all people talking about shot selection


----------



## One on One

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

When will people start realizing Gilbert MAKES a lot of those terrible shots he takes.


----------



## DaGreat1

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

"First of all, he shot 27 free throws. We as a team shot 30. Think about that." Bryant added, "Some of the shots he took tonight, you miss those, they're just terrible shots, just awful. You make them and they're unbelievable shots."

you tell 'em kobe :lol:


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Kobe is probably talking about those 3's where Gilbert just walked down the court after a HUGE Laker bucket and just tossed it up. Most players would never have the balls to take a shot like that, but Gilbert looked like he was playing at home. He really doesn't have a conscience but that's what makes him a dangerous scorer.

Kobe isn't one to talk about shot selection, either. The guy is one of the best scorers I've ever seen but if it weren't for the 30 foot 3's and impossible fadeaways he could be a 50% type guy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Kobe lecturing Gilbert about wild shots? :laugh:


----------



## HB

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Lol @ Kobe's post game comments. If you dont know Kobe, his game is patterned after yours


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

He scored in the 60's before he had a game in the 50's. lol. He is truly 1 of the elite scorers in the league & he was bound to explode sooner or later.​


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Like A Breath said:


> Kobe is probably talking about those 3's where Gilbert just walked down the court after a HUGE Laker bucket and just tossed it up. Most players would never have the balls to take a shot like that, but Gilbert looked like he was playing at home. He really doesn't have a conscience but that's what makes him a dangerous scorer.
> 
> *Kobe isn't one to talk about shot selection, either. The guy is one of the best scorers I've ever seen but if it weren't for the 30 foot 3's and impossible fadeaways he could be a 50% type guy.*


I agree w/ you there. He could have Jordan type efficiency if he had his shot recognition.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Sounds like sour grapes to me. Kobe needs to do what he usually does and keep his mouth shut, and let his play speak for itself. We know that you will be ready for the rematch, and we know that you hate being outplayed, and we know you hate losing. You make that very clear without opening your mouth.


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Someone should tell Kobe that a good portion of those free throws came from intentional fouls, you know the ones which the Lakers committed on purpose, at the end of 4th quarter and at the end of overtime.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Jesus, calm down now people. People say that crap about Kobe all the time. Remember what Vince Carter and J.R. Smith said after he got 81?

No one seemed to have a problem with it then.

Kobe and Arenas are pretty good friends, from what I understand. He wasn't trying to put him down, he was just frustrated with the team's performance. We put up 141pts and lost. He went for 45/8/10 and lost...he's pissed off. You would be too.

Cut the guy some slack, for Christ's sake.


----------



## DaGreat1

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Jesus, calm down now people. People say that crap about Kobe all the time. Remember what Vince Carter and J.R. Smith said after he got 81?
> 
> No one seemed to have a problem with it then.
> 
> Kobe and Arenas are pretty good friends, from what I understand. He wasn't trying to put him down, he was just frustrated with the team's performance. We put up 141pts and lost. He went for 45/8/10 and lost...he's pissed off. You would be too.
> 
> Cut the guy some slack, for Christ's sake.


well, the difference between VC and J.R Smith talking after Kobe's 81 is that they were not playing in that game, and they were not the one gaurding Kobe. Kobe knows he got torched by Zero, there is no excuse... even with 5 fouls, he told phil to put him on gil, so who's fault is that? I respect the man's game, but he should be man enough to give credit where credit is due

and yes, he was trying to put him down...that's why words like 'terrible' and 'awful shots' were used.


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Arenas on Kobe playing defense on him:



> "I knew he was gonna take the challenge of stopping me," said Arenas, whose previous high was 47 points against Miami in 2004. "He knew they weren't going to foul him out of the game."


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



DaGreat1 said:


> well, the difference between VC and J.R Smith talking after Kobe's 81 is that they were not playing in that game, and they were not the one gaurding Kobe. Kobe knows he got torched by Zero, there is no excuse... even with 5 fouls, he told phil to put him on gil, so who's fault is that? I respect the man's game, but he should be man enough to give credit where credit is due
> 
> and yes, he was trying to put him down...that's why words like 'terrible' and 'awful shots' were used.


Exactly, Kobe is being honest. I wouldn't be too happy if someone scores 60 on me. I think all the players think the same, those who try to give credit are lying.
But VC and JR are not even in the game versus Kobe, so why should they feel unhappy about Kobe.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

it looks like kobe doesn't have league pass....

arenas takes alot of those shots he took last night, and he makes alot...

the thing about these great players, they take what would be bad shots, and turn them into points...

arenas is really fun to watch...


----------



## DaGreat1

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Theonee said:


> Exactly, Kobe is being honest. I wouldn't be too happy if someone scores 60 on me. I think all the players think the same, those who try to give credit are lying.
> But VC and JR are not even in the game versus Kobe, so why should they feel unhappy about Kobe.



so all of a sudden it's ok for Kobe to be honest and say other players have horrible shot selections, AFTER they scored 60 on him. and those who give credit to other players are not always lying. you think those toronto guys were lying when they said Kobe was 'incredible', 'unstoppable' blah blah.. when he popped 81 on them?? there is a point where you just gotta say, man that guy just cannot be stopped today...either man up and say something in those lines, or just stfu.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



DaGreat1 said:


> so all of a sudden it's ok for Kobe to be honest and say other players have horrible shot selections, AFTER they scored 60 on him. and those who give credit to other players are not always lying. you think those toronto guys were lying when they said Kobe was 'incredible', 'unstoppable' blah blah.. when he popped 81 on them?? there is a point where you just gotta say, man that guy just cannot be stopped today...either man up and say something in those lines, or just stfu.


About the shot selections, I agree, Kobe himself is one of the leaders in bad shot selection department. 
But what I am saying is Kobe is atleast involved in the game versus Arenas, and he wasn't happy about it, but Carter and JR Smith wasn't even in the game versus Kobe, so they have no right to say bad things about Kobe.
But Arenas dropped 60 on Kobe and the Lakers and they lost a close game, so he must be pissed.So he must have spoken his mind, and didn't think about political correctness.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



DaGreat1 said:


> "First of all, he shot 27 free throws. We as a team shot 30. Think about that." Bryant added, "Some of the shots he took tonight, you miss those, they're just terrible shots, just awful. You make them and they're unbelievable shots."


Nice to see Kobe classy as always after a loss . To see him of all people talking abt somebody else's shot selection is hilarious. And whose he to say ***** about FTs? Has he forgotten his parades to the line last season when he scored 62(25 FTA in 3 qtrs :laugh and 81(20 FTA) and had a couple more 25+ FTA games last season. Just shut up.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

For those that don't watch Arenas on a regular basis, he just walks down court and heaves those 25 foot 3s all the time. If you are relaxing on D, he will shoot it, don't matter if there's 20 seconds on the shot clock. He makes enough of 'em that it's a good percentage play. I have no problem with his shot selection this season.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

*edit, just read the above posts


----------



## Mars

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Crazy game. I missed it due to studying for my finals. But, hopefully Kobe remains upset and takes it out in his next game tommorow night... cause I'm going to be there.


----------



## smrtguy

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



O2K said:


> it looks like kobe doesn't have league pass....
> 
> arenas takes alot of those shots he took last night, and he makes alot...
> 
> the thing about these great players, they take what would be bad shots, and turn them into points...
> 
> arenas is really fun to watch...



Except when he goes 2-12 in a loss, or 6-20 in a loss, or 
6-23 in a loss, or 5-19 in a loss, or 7-20 in a loss, or 
9-25 in a loss, or 8-26 in a loss, or 1-12 in a loss, or 
3-11 in a loss, or 10-30 in a loss. All these games are from this year.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*

Kobe fans seem to have a new enemy in Gilbert Arenas. They could handle Wade or Bron because those guys are the hyped superstars. But Gilbert Arenas dropping 60 on their hero? Now that requires damage control. 

I don't know how anybody can justify Kobe's comments. Their completely negative and if you watch the interview it was in a negative context. Instead of giving any props whatsoever, he says the guy is out there chucking and basically has the attitude of "I don't respect his game at all". Gilbert has nothing but classy things to say about Kobe all the time but Kobe does not return the favor.


And than theirs the Kobe fans who are finding ways to hate on Arenas. I would say get over it, Arenas has had big games head to head against every superstar in the league. He is one of the best scorers in the league, and when he's on, no defender can stop him.


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Arenas hits 60! Oh, and Kobe 7-8 from 3pt land at one point*



Shanghai Kid said:


> Kobe fans seem to have a new enemy in Gilbert Arenas. They could handle Wade or Bron because those guys are the hyped superstars. But Gilbert Arenas dropping 60 on their hero? Now that requires damage control.
> 
> I don't know how anybody can justify Kobe's comments. Their completely negative and if you watch the interview it was in a negative context. Instead of giving any props whatsoever, he says the guy is out there chucking and basically has the attitude of "I don't respect his game at all". Gilbert has nothing but classy things to say about Kobe all the time but Kobe does not return the favor.
> 
> 
> And than theirs the Kobe fans who are finding ways to hate on Arenas. I would say get over it, Arenas has had big games head to head against every superstar in the league. He is one of the best scorers in the league, and when he's on, no defender can stop him.


Really? I saw most of Lakers fans here gave props to Arenas


----------

